# Erin Andrews Video?  Or Virus?



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 27, 2009)

If you're looking for that Erin Andrews video, be warned.  Most of the sites claiming to have it are installing trojan horse viruses instead and fubaring peoples pc's.  As always, get your porn fix from reliable sites only.

LOL


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 27, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> If you're looking for that Erin Andrews video, be warned.  Most of the sites claiming to have it are installing trojan horse viruses instead and fubaring peoples pc's.  As always, get your porn fix from reliable sites only.
> 
> LOL




I smell a new way to sell Linux,  lack of STD's :lol:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have no clue what is a trojan horse?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 27, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trojan_horse_(computing)

A *Trojan horse*, or _*trojan*_ for short, is a term used to describe malware that appears, to the user, to perform a desirable function but, in fact, facilitates unauthorized access to the user's computer system. The term comes from the Trojan Horse story in Greek mythology. Trojan horses are not self-replicating which distinguishes them from viruses and worms. Additionally, they require interaction with a hacker to fulfil their purpose. The hacker need not be the individual responsible for distributing the Trojan horse. It is possible for hackers to scan computers on a network using a port scanner in the hope of finding one with a Trojan horse installed[1]


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 27, 2009)

Guess I'm behind the pop culture curve again, but... who is Erin Andrews?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 27, 2009)

Some news caster, kinda cute.


----------



## bekkilyn (Jul 27, 2009)

Why would everyone be looking for this video anyway?


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 27, 2009)

bekkilyn said:


> Why would everyone be looking for this video anyway?



She gets nekkid.  Why else?


----------



## bekkilyn (Jul 27, 2009)

Okay, makes sense. 

Maybe the post title should have been "Nekkid Erin Andrews Video" and I would never have needed to question, even if I had no clue who she was!


----------



## Omar B (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't get the fascination with her.  Sure she's good looking but when I'm watching ESPN the last thing on my mind is what the commentator looks like.  Plus it's pretty disgusting how whoever invaded her privacy.


----------



## Ronin74 (Jul 27, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Guess I'm behind the pop culture curve again, but... who is Erin Andrews?


I'm with you. I didn't even know who she was until reading this thread. Then again, I'm probably one of the few people to have gotten cable AFTER it went all digital... lol.


----------

